# trusting husband agian? help



## questionmarkwife (Mar 22, 2011)

i dont know how or if i should trust my husband back into me and our two childrens life after repeatdly cheating on me. we are 3 1/2 yrs married and i found out he was cheating on me our whole marriage. left him for 2months then gave him a chance back into our lives. 6 months back with him and found out hes been still cheating. now i left him and been gone for a month now. he told me he wants to work on himself and getting himself better bc he has committment issues. we both been going to therapy for ourselves. i want to be with him for eachother and for our kids. but im scared hes bettering him self just for the kids and not for me. how should our relationship be as of now while we are seperated? how would i know if he is genuine this time and that he wont cheat on me again? are me and my kids better off without him? how do i trust him again? i dont want to live in a relationship like this. i just want a happy family. what should i do? so if you guys reading this can help me by giving me advice, i would deeply appreciate it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

How can anyone answer that for you? If you have doubts then that's your answer isn't it?


----------



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

At some point, you'll have to participate in couples counseling and figure things out.


----------

